# Highway bandits caught



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Well some of them at least and better news for those traveling down through Spain............reported today in a Spanish newspaper.

"A gang of modern-day highwaymen who carried out a string of violent robberies on Spanish motorways have been arrested in Alicante.

The five Romanians used service stations along the AP-7 to target at least 17 victims in Murcia, Alicante and Castellon.

A Guardia Civil spokesman said the group, who used several rental vehicles to carry out the thefts, singled out vulnerable tourists and families.

“They did not hesitate to use physical force to get away from their victims when they had taken their property,” he added".

..


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Thanx for the info Ray. Wonder if they were the same lot we saw puncture an elderly French couples car wheel, engage them in conversation then snatch the handbag from the car. There were three of them in this "operation" whch occurred on the motorway above Alicante. Looking forward to our tour with you again in June. Best wishes to Debbie and you staff. Eddie.


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Whilst driving a rental car on the outskirts of Barcelona, I had a motor scooter pull alongside the rear & the passenger tried to puncture a rear tyre with a spike :evil: 
However, I had already been warned of this practice & had seen them coming in the mirror, swung hard over & reversed back knocking them off 8) 
Never saw them again!


----------

